# Temporäres Systemverzeichnis ermitteln



## Benzol (23. Februar 2006)

Gibt es einen Befehl, der mir unter einem Signierten Applet das vom Benutzer angegebene Temp-Verzeichnis zurückgibt? Man könnte evtl. auch ein eigenes Anlegen... aber das ist sicherlich die unschönere Variante.


----------



## deepthroat (23. Februar 2006)

Hi.

Gibt es.
	
	
	



```
String tempdir = System.getProperty("java.io.tmpdir");
```
(wäre übrigens auch bei Google zu finden gewesen.)

Gruß


----------



## Benzol (23. Februar 2006)

Ich danke dir... manchmal ist google zu bedienen eine echte wissenschaft


----------

